

Facebook And The Future Of Competition - colortone
http://discussionleader.hbsp.com/haque/2008/05/last_week_i_discussed_why.html

======
colortone
I hope everyone here is continuing to follow this meme. It's an incredibly
powerful way to design businesses.

I _strongly_ recommend John Seely Brown & John Hagel's 2005 "The Only
Sustainable Edge" to further ground one's understanding of the new dynamics of
advantage.

Any hacker that reads and understands that book would be unstoppable. And
should call me ;-)

